# 1-7-09 TN Musky!



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

Me and MJ hit it yesterday. He got on the water around 8 and I didn't get down there til about 1:30. Winds were blowing hard all day...20-30mph gusts with a steady 15mph wind constantly. But it was worth it, we fished til about 5:30 and between the two of us we got 6 fish! Not to mention my very first(AND SECOND) musky ever! Here they are....The first two pics were taken when Mj was by hisself....

Mj's first for the day....48 inches
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/mj48.jpg

Mj's second...40 inches
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/mj40.jpg

Mj's third...49 inches(Mj's PB so far)
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/mj49.jpg

Mj's fourth...another 40
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/mj40-2.jpg

My First Ever!!! 38 inches
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/38musky.jpg

My second Ever!!! 47 inches!
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Fishing/47musky.jpg



Needless to say, We had a GREAT Day!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Fish! Great job you two! =D>


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2009)

:shock: 

Very impressive! :beer:

Im super jealous.


----------



## MJPRICE (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you had a great time Bubba. Cant wait to do it again Saturday...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

MJPRICE said:


> Glad you had a great time Bubba. Cant wait to do it again Saturday...



I sure hope they are still biting like this saturday! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

WoW Very nice Bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!! That smile on your face with the first one says it all!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 8, 2009)

those are some lunkers. what where yall fishin with?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> those are some lunkers. what where yall fishin with?



We caught those on a few different things. We typically throw baits anywhere from 6-10" long.


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 8, 2009)

Bubba, did these come out of Norris? Great looking fish.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

BassNBob said:


> Bubba, did these come out of Norris? Great looking fish.



I wish! No, They came out of Melton Hill Reservoir, its the next lake down from Norris actually.


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 8, 2009)

Whay to go guys, didn't know Tn had muskies?? =D>


----------



## RAPALA (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good Bubba & MJ REAL NICE catch now you are hooked on fish 
with teeth. :shock:


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Whay to go guys, didn't know Tn had muskies?? =D>



Nah, They ain't got none. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice! Don't let ole Ahab see this thread though, or he will be camping on your lawn waiting for the next trip!


----------



## Zum (Jan 8, 2009)

Super nice fish there.
Way to go.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 8, 2009)

Good lookin pickerel! (kidding)


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Good lookin pickerel! (kidding)




LMAO! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 8, 2009)

what depth water where they hiding in? my buddy asked me to go with him to a local lake here (fontana) to try an catch some muskie, but i dont no squat about um. just tryin to get some tips :? fontana's a good size like with depths ranging past 800ft (the fish finder couldnt read past that), and is fed by a cold mtn river, thus it favors to have more muskie than some of the other lakes around here. all the old timers i talk too said they just tie up under the train tressels and drown a worm rite off the bottom (about 100ft ). we tryed that last summer, at the wrong time of day, and the wrong day (saturday - bass boats flyin by us every minute), so hopefully we'll have better luck this time. thanks


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow those are some awesome fish. Congrats on your first muskie, that is a nice one, even nicer with your second. I am very jealous as I have never even come close to catching a muskie. Keep it up, I can't wait to see more =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2009)

Great catchin' fellas! 8)


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> what depth water where they hiding in? my buddy asked me to go with him to a local lake here (fontana) to try an catch some muskie, but i dont no squat about um. just tryin to get some tips :? fontana's a good size like with depths ranging past 800ft (the fish finder couldnt read past that), and is fed by a cold mtn river, thus it favors to have more muskie than some of the other lakes around here. all the old timers i talk too said they just tie up under the train tressels and drown a worm rite off the bottom (about 100ft ). we tryed that last summer, at the wrong time of day, and the wrong day (saturday - bass boats flyin by us every minute), so hopefully we'll have better luck this time. thanks




I would have no clue as to tell you where to start...haha. As the lake we caught these out of is fairly shallow, we caught these in less than 10ft of water. Best thing I could possibly suggest to ya is maybe try getting some deep running musky crankbaits and try trolling maybe.


----------



## Cubman (Jan 8, 2009)

Is that right where bull run creek meets the main lake? Do you use a leader?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2009)

Cubman said:


> Is that right where bull run creek meets the main lake? Do you use a leader?




Yeah, 130lb Flourocarbon Leaders


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the first and second musky. Still waiting for minz.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 9, 2009)

good deal man i appreciate it


----------



## dabber (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on some awesome fish!!!! WOW!


----------

